# Hi from newbie



## paulsx (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi all just brought a mk1 TT. It's a 3.2 quattro. My first audi


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

